# Ulitimate slot car track



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Here ya go enoughroom to set up any sized track you can imagine, any scale Now don't anyone say Writers do not have a sense of humor. Be ware Steve is a friend of mine and I will forward all nasty remarks to him.

Dave

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5589445738#description


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

OK, i'll bite. What's the point of this auction? Chatsworth is like 3 minutes from me. Is he trying to sell my property? lol


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

LMAO  

jeff


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> Talk about misleading bait and switch E-Bay advertising. Yet again, someone is offering a lowball deal on E-Bay but you know you're gonna get whacked on the shipping. I'll bet the USPS Priority Mail on this would be only around $3.86 trillion dollars, but the seller is probably going to jack up the shipping charges even though he gets the shipping boxes for free from the post office. Geez. I would feel so ripped off when I see that extra $5.25, maybe even $7.50, added to the shipping charges for NO GOOD REASON.
> 
> I'm also a bit wary about the condition. The northwest part of the state looks like its been repaired and is not original.
> 
> I'm staying away from this auction and putting my cash on a White Thunder Batmobile.



you made me laugh so hard on this Afx that I sent a copy to Steve here below is his reply...

Steve Young:
Absolutely brilliant. You ought to be a writer.


Dave


----------

